# Jason Svoboda



## DEEZNUTS

Someone needs to tell this dipshit to stop banning people who dont deserve it.:wordyo:


----------



## Xcesiv7

Welcome to another ban...


----------



## DEEZNUTS

*too bad*

too bad i live on campus and he will never be able to ban me 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH>>>>>....BBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHhahahahahahahahahahahahaha:violent:


----------



## Callmedoc

LOL....svoboda i think u should completely ignore it lol...this guy's a troll and will stop eventually...HE WANTS YOU TO BAN HIM...Outlast him svoboda...


----------



## Xcesiv7

DEEZNUTS said:


> too bad i live on campus and he will never be able to ban me
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH>>>>>....BBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHhahahahahahahahahahahahaha:violent:



I'm gonna guess you weren't hugged enough as a kid.

:hugs:

There ya go.


----------



## DEEZNUTS

*haha*

it would be a total waste of time to ban me...i will honestly just move to the computer to my right and do it again..i dont think you guys understand how much free time i have :wordyo:


----------



## Callmedoc

DEEZNUTS said:


> it would be a total waste of time to ban me...i will honestly just move to the computer to my right and do it again..i dont think you guys understand how much free time i have :wordyo:



THat's why it took you this long to respond? I think not mr.nuts...


----------



## DEEZNUTS

*liar*

you were never the green power ranger :wordyo:


----------



## Xcesiv7

Dearest senor Nuts,
When the rest of us are at the tournament, enjoy posting to yourself.
Love,
Ben


----------



## Callmedoc

DEEZNUTS said:


> you were never the green power ranger :wordyo:



OOoo nooooo some guy on the internet is trying to get a rise out of me NOOOOOOOOOOOO lol...you and my six year old cousin now have something in common...


----------



## DEEZNUTS

*loser*

have fun watching the garbage conference...your news paper articles always suck and are written terrible :wordyo:


----------



## Xcesiv7

/feeding troll


----------



## DEEZNUTS

and you suck at mma


----------



## Callmedoc

I think that a guy who's named Deez nuts opinion really has no bearing at fine newspaper institution like the Indiana Statesman, since you have so much FREE TIME, maybe you should come up and apply...


----------



## DEEZNUTS

id rather suck my own dick


----------



## Callmedoc

DEEZNUTS said:


> and you suck at mma



Why dont you test that theory? Combatives room at 3 o clock? Bring a mouthpiece...


----------



## Callmedoc

DEEZNUTS said:


> id rather suck my own dick



I am sure you do cause that's the only action you can get...


----------



## DEEZNUTS

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Why dont you test that theory? Combatives room at 3 o clock? Bring a mouthpiece...


if your mma skills are anything like your writing ability for the statesman, or your football career then im not worried


----------



## Callmedoc

Once again test your theory....


----------



## Callmedoc

But you won't and it really is quite depressing...I haven't beaten up a real piece of shit in like a couple of months...


----------



## DEEZNUTS

*wear the green suit*

wear the green suit but leave the power rings at the dorm i dont want you to summon a:wordyo: large robot beast


----------



## Callmedoc

Don't own it the property of disney...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If you live on campus, why are you surfing the site via Time Warner Road Runner service right now?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Additionally, the IP address was previously used by a couple members here. Tsk, tsk.


----------

